# TechniSat SkyStar 2 eXpress HD kein Bild und Ton



## CL4P-TP (16. Januar 2015)

Moin Leute, 
ich bekomme mit der:

https://www.technisat.com/de_DE/SkyStar-2-eXpress-HD/352-2675-2418/

TV-Karte weder Ton noch ein Bild, Teletext bzw EPG gehen meist. Ich habe bereits versucht den Treiber neu zu installieren, hilft aber nix.  Softwaretechnisch sollte alles auf dem neuesten Stand sein.Das System ist mein kleiner AM1-Rechenknecht mit Windoof 7, der 5150 sollte genug Leistung für alles haben.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2015)

Hast Du denn einen SAT-Receiver parat, denn du statt der Karte anschließen kannst, um zu testen, ob BIS zum Stecker des Kabels alles okay ist? Denn nachher liegt es vlt. gar nicht an der Karte, sondern es kommt zu wenig am PC an?


Softwaretechnisch: auch fürs Mainboard und Grafik alles aktuell? Ist die TV-Software aktuell und zur Karte auch kompatibel?


----------



## norse (17. Januar 2015)

MIt was schaust du denn Fern, also welche Software? dort evtl was nicht richitg eingestellt / eingerichtet


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast Du denn einen SAT-Receiver parat, denn du statt der Karte anschließen kannst, um zu testen, ob BIS zum Stecker des Kabels alles okay ist? Denn nachher liegt es vlt. gar nicht an der Karte, sondern es kommt zu wenig am PC an?
> 
> 
> Softwaretechnisch: auch fürs Mainboard und Grafik alles aktuell? Ist die TV-Software aktuell und zur Karte auch kompatibel?



Empfang ist OK, das Kabel hing davor an nem uralt-Receiver.

Ob der Treiber aktuell ist gucke ich nochmal nach, aber ich denke ich habe den neuesten.  Ich hab von der Software die der Karte beiliegt (DVBViewer TE2) die neueste Version von der Seite von Technisat heruntergeladen.


----------



## norse (17. Januar 2015)

Dann nimm doch mal was anderes ... kann sein das die buggy ist - z.B. windows media center? oder schau ob du die noch irgendwo konfigurieren kannst


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. Januar 2015)

Probier ich gleich.


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. Januar 2015)

Windows Media Center wollte zuerst nicht , dann habe ich einfach den GPU-Treiber neuinstalliert und es ging auf einmal 

Beim Windoof Media Center werden mir die DVB-S2-Sender nicht angezeigt, der DVB-Viewer TE2 zeigt se an, aber sobald man zwischen SD und HD-Sender wechselt hört er auf zu funktionieren 

Hat jemand nen Vorschlag wie ich die in die Liste beim Media Center  reinbekomme?

Edit:Sry für den Doppelpost


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2015)

WMC kann von Haus aus kein DVB-S2. Die zusätzlich notwendigen Tuningparameter werden dort nicht gesetzt. Bei einigen Kartenherstellern(Hauppauge und Technotrend z.B.) gibt es kleine Zusatzprogramme die das Regeln, ansonsten wird das nichts.

Der DVBViewer ist aber eigentlich Klasse, du solltest da nur mal in den Einstellungen schauen was für Decoder für die HD Codecs genommen wird, wahrscheinlich ist da der Hund begraben.


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. Januar 2015)

Ok, danke für die Info.

Die Version die mitgeliefert wird ist anscheinend eine einzige Kastration, wenn man mal nach den Features guckt. Welcher Decoder sollte eingestellt sein?


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2015)

Die Pro Version installiert die LAV-Filter mit. Wenn das die TE nicht tut dann könntest du die noch separat runter laden.


----------



## norse (18. Januar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> WMC kann von Haus aus kein DVB-S2. Die zusätzlich notwendigen Tuningparameter werden dort nicht gesetzt. Bei einigen Kartenherstellern(Hauppauge und Technotrend z.B.) gibt es kleine Zusatzprogramme die das Regeln, ansonsten wird das nichts.
> 
> Der DVBViewer ist aber eigentlich Klasse, du solltest da nur mal in den Einstellungen schauen was für Decoder für die HD Codecs genommen wird, wahrscheinlich ist da der Hund begraben.



Wiebitte was? hab ich was verpasst? die letzten 3 Jahre gingen bei mir mit dem WMC alle HD Sender und DVB-S2 sowieso, wäre doch traurig wenn das so nicht wäre....und das gnaze geht ohne zusatzprogramme! und das ist nicht nur bei mir so


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2015)

Das ist eine Erweiterung durch den Treiber deiner TV-Karte. Da gehen auch nur die Transponder die deine TV-Karte kennt, sollte ein neuer S2-Transponder dazu kommen brauchst du ein Treiberupdate. Bei Hauppauge geht das Update der Tuningdaten separat über ein kleines Tool, da sieht man dann recht deutlich dass die nicht vom MC kommen.
Hauppauge Computer Works


----------



## norse (18. Januar 2015)

Spoiler



Danke! Wieder was gelernt  wieder ein grund mehr nur gescheite TV Karten zu kaufen  ....


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. Januar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Pro Version installiert die LAV-Filter mit. Wenn das die TE nicht tut dann könntest du die noch separat runter laden.



Woran erkenne ich dass sie installiert sind?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2015)

Guck hal in den Einstellungen von DVBViewer ob sie zur Wahl stehen. Du würdest sie dann aber auch im Startmenü finden.


----------



## CL4P-TP (19. Januar 2015)

Nö, nix zu sehen. Dann zieh ich se mir die Tage noch mal. Die ersten Aufnahmen übers WMC haben anscheinend geklappt.

 Macht mvk oder MP4 als Format mehr Sinn?


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2015)

Mal zur Orientierung wie es bei der Pro Version aussieht(in der Hoffnung dass Tapatalk das jetzt nicht kaputt komprimiert):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MKV sollte etwas Speicherplatz sparen, MP4 ist aber nach wie vor an nicht-PC Wiedergabegeräten weiter verbreitet. Ich würde eher letzteres nehmen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. Januar 2015)

ist leider totkomprimiert. 

Speicherplatz wird kein Problem sein, also werde ich MP4 nehmen.  Taugt Windoof Movie Maker zum rausschneiden der Werbung oder gibt es da was besseres?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2015)

Hm, ist das besser?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es nur ums raus schneiden geht bietet sich ein Programm an was dazu nich neu codieren muss(Stichwort Direct stream copy).
 VirtualDub (Mod) war so eines, dem fehlt es aber schon ewig an Updates auf neue Formate.


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. Januar 2015)

das Optionsmenü ist bei mir weit kleiner und Optionsarmer 

Ich bezweifele, dass der Fernseher das .wtv bzw .ts  Format kann, daher muss ich wahrscheinlich ohnehin neu Codieren. Wenn ich es dann schneide kann ich das doch parralel machen oder habe ich da nen Denkfehler?


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß, eigentlich soll man nicht pushen, aber es wäre echt nett wenn mich noch jemand was bzgl dem recodieren belehren  könnte.


----------

